# Leftover Biscuits



## In the Kitchen (Nov 2, 2005)

Could anyone tell me if they made stuffing from leftover biscuits?  I have idea of throwing celery, onion, sage, salt and whatever else I have accumulating in the fridge.  What do you do?  They are getting hard as rocks and I have to salvage them fairly quickly.  Thanks


----------



## JMediger (Nov 2, 2005)

I don't know why it wouldn't work ... just chop them up like you would stale bread and add whatever sounds good.  We usually start with a base of browned Italian sausage, celery, onion (lots of sweet onions), torn white smooshy bread and a chicken broth - heavy cream mixture (just to wet it).
Let us know how it turns out!
Enjoy!
JMediger


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 2, 2005)

*Encouragement*

Thanks for quick response!  I just needed to have someone tell me it was okay rather than finding out the biscuits were like rocks when we ate it.  I will sure let you know especially if t hey don't care for it.  Always guessing game here.


----------



## mish (Nov 2, 2005)

ITK, I've never tried it, but it sounds like a good idea with the seasonings you mentioned.  I remember Rachael making stuffin' muffins, and I think she made her stuffing with cornbread muffins. You've made me think, wonder if grating them and using them for breadcrumbs would work.  I bought a big bag of day old bagels (big mistake), that are hard as rocks.  Wonder what I could use them for?  They are assorted flavors.  Any ideas?


----------



## Alix (Nov 2, 2005)

mish, do you have a food processor? Toss them in there and make them into crumbs for coating stuff or making stuffing. OR...cube them, toss them with some olive oil and parmesan and herbs and toast them in the oven. Croutons!


----------



## JMediger (Nov 2, 2005)

I've made bagel chips with old bagels before and they turn out pretty good since you are toasting them crispy anyway.  You can either slice them top to bottom to make little rounds or horizontally to make slices.  Then spritz with a little oil (or brush - depends on how many calories you want to add) and bake at 300 for about 15 minutes, flipping once depending on your oven.  They should turn a nice golden brown like french bread if you've ever toasted that for bruschette. They are great with the flavored cream cheeses as a dip or with chip dips.  Just check the bag for mold before you use them ...
Just one of many ideas out there I'm sure!
: ) JMediger


----------



## Constance (Nov 2, 2005)

I have never done it, because I have dogs who love bisquits, but I have a friend who throws all her stale breadstuffs, including biscuits, into a big bag in the freezer just for that purpose. She makes wonderful dressing (that's what we call stuffing in southern Illinois), so I'd say go for it.


----------



## Shunka (Nov 2, 2005)

It will work out great with the biscuits in your dressing.  On the hard bagels, try steaming them until they are soft. I do that with hard rolls at times.


----------



## mish (Nov 2, 2005)

Thank you all, for the ideas.  If I have any left over, you're all invited to a game of checkers.  Take your pick - I have onion, cheddar, pumpernickel and blueberry


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 3, 2005)

*Next Day*

Well, they ate the stuffing and it was very, very good.  Of course, made extra gravey which they all never get enough of.  I guess I am getting worried about stuffing for Thanksgiving that my brain left for few hours.  I thought when I was fixing it why I even bother all of you.  I apologize and appreciate your responses to help me start thinking again. In the past, I did have this trouble when I was feeling overwhelmed but I didn't think I was yesterday.  Thanks for your time.


----------



## Shunka (Nov 3, 2005)

I think that most of us get like that at times; I know I do. Please do not ever think that you are "bothering" anyone here!!!! As far as I am concerned, there is nothing to apologize for. BTW, I'm glad that your family loved your stuffing!!!


----------

